# Rutland 2 anyone ?



## plantfit (6 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

Checking through some of last years posts revealed it's nearly a year since the first Rutland trike ride (28 March 2010) and I was thinking it might be a good idea if we had a repeat ride this year if anyone interested, once again back end of the month, of course we will need someone to organise a route as last time, without a good map I will probably get us lost.

Roger

PS, apologies to Cullin, I saw you on your trike today on the main Mansfield road heading towards Papplewick lane but couldn't stop to talk as I had a great rake of traffic behind my truck, nice to see you out and about again


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Mar 2011)

I am in if work and family allow
The great Notts ride is booked and paid for and i am getting some miles in weather permitting as well.
Ian


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Mar 2011)

I could well be up for a trike ride in Rutland. Anyone else?


----------



## Cullin (6 Mar 2011)

Hello all,

It would be nice to have another go round Rutland Water, will have to see how we stand, OK Roger seeing me out today, only the second time out this year, not been able to ride much as Mrs. C. has not been too good, what with illness.
Might be of interest to everyone, John and Dawn, The Redmountduo are in the process of planning their next big ride in Europe in 2012, they are planning to be out for upto 6 Months, he has just started a new website to show previous trips and to publish the new one, in a blow by blow update of the Big Ride. www.redmountduo.co.uk/
27th of March is the Sunday, then let it be set in stone to allow everyone to plan up to it.

Cheers
Bill.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Mar 2011)

Just checked the calendar am off work, just checked with the wife and she has let me trade in a few brownie points
just need to check with FIL for borrow of car but that should be ok
FIL says ok for car so barring any major family developments and or bad weather i will be there.
Do we have a time yet?


----------



## plantfit (7 Mar 2011)

Similar to last year, start arriving 10ish for 11.00 start and maybe pub lunch stop around 13.00hrs?

Roger


----------



## Redmountduo (7 Mar 2011)

Will try and make it if possible.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Mar 2011)

Looks like I should be able to make it. Rather hope we could attract more of those on the dark side. 

Where are we meeting?


----------



## trickletreat (7 Mar 2011)

Redmountduo said:


> Will try and make it if possible.



+2 or 3 hopefully.


----------



## plantfit (7 Mar 2011)

Whitwell cycle center car park again, same as last years excellent plans, they worked very well and we did look like a well organised bunch of trikers and attention grabbers, I think it's still about £3.00 to park all day

Roger


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Mar 2011)

Thanks plantfit. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Mar 2011)

will have a look at how to fit walking enablers (crutches if i still need them) on trike as long as some one can drag the beast of burden under the bridge bit i should be ok, if a bit slower than normal


----------



## Cullin (9 Mar 2011)

Hi Guys,

It is looking hopeful that me and Mrs. C. will be in attendance, Sorry to hear Xap Bob can not make it, no doubt he is at work in the big house again, maybe he can oblige and have a word upstairs for the good weather he arranged for us last year.

See you all there, wonder if we can get more than 19..

Cheers
Bill.


----------



## plantfit (18 Mar 2011)

Don't forget to change the clocks, British summer time begins that weekend as it did for last years ride

Roger


----------



## Pedalabitslower (25 Mar 2011)

Hope to be there (both Pedalabit and I) on our Trices. Just to confirm - it is Sunday the 27th?


----------



## Redmountduo (25 Mar 2011)

Yes 27th, remember the clocks go forward 1 hour saturday night :-)
Hopefully trikeaholic, wife and redmountduo will be there.


----------



## Redmountduo (25 Mar 2011)

Just spoken to trikeaholic, he has been off work for two weeks with a bad virus.
Sadly we wont make this one as we needed transport for the trikes.
Have a great time and we will cath you all on the next trip.


----------



## Pedalabitslower (26 Mar 2011)

Apologies, not able to make it now. Would love to join you all another time.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (26 Mar 2011)

Sorry chaps but I am going to have to pull out too as the forecast is for too cold for me. I am no wimp but I have a medical condition whch will cripple me for a week if I ride in tomorrow's forecast temperature. I'm more than a little miffed as I have packed all the kit I needed and I had planned to invest in a couple of items at Rutland Cycles. I was looking forward to meeting you too.

If ever you plan a repeat performance when it is a tad warmer, I will make every effort to be there.


----------



## trickletreat (26 Mar 2011)

Another no show from us, and really was looking forward to hiding some crutches






Hopefully see a few at Draycote.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Mar 2011)

I am still in hope to see Roger and Mark there will be leaving about 8.30am temperature is 5 degrees so i am hoping it warms up.
Ian


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Mar 2011)

Just got back
a good day out 7 trikes in total
weather held out (Thanks XAP Bob)
Looking forwrd to the next gathering
Ian


----------



## Gerry Attrick (27 Mar 2011)

Glad you had a good day. Hope to meet you all at the next trikefest.


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Mar 2011)

the sun came out  i am now well on my way to becoming a sun bronzed greek god.
a bit tired now  pulling the peloton will do that


----------



## plantfit (27 Mar 2011)

What a great day again, great company as ever, great riding and great weather, what more can you ask for, shame not everyone could make it but I'm sure there will be plenty more rides in the future, Great Notts bike ride, Rutland 3, Draycote 3 ?? and any others you can think of.

Once again everyone, thanks for a great day

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Mar 2011)

in response to a flood of requests, positively inundated, could i add a appendix


have a not stand up = laying down
recumbernaught = a trike pilot
pins in my leg = two titanium screws going up through my thigh into the ball joint.
thigh = bit thicker bit of leg
hip = bit at top of thigh that bends about a bit
crutch = extra leg you hold in your hand
drifting = arse going like a rabbits nose, going sideways around corners
streemer fairing = df rider deflector
peanut butter, honey, banana and cornflour paste sandwiches = moose gooke now band as performance enhancing food
panniers = two kitchen peddle bins and some sports boot bags lashed on

this will make reading my "the recovery thread a bit easier"


----------



## Cullin (28 Mar 2011)

So glad you all had a good time, 7 trikes is good, it would have been 6 more if I had been fit, all I can do at the moment with gusto is to cough and weeze.
I hope someone took plenty of photos and video.

Mark I am glad you are on the mend, I suppose that's what happens when a Trikeiatrist touched an upwrong.

Another well done XAP Bob for the Sunshine, what would we do with out these kinds of backroom boys.

I do hope we can get another ride on the go.

Cheers
Bill ( Trikeaholic )


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Apr 2011)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk_Qa6ZXPek

on of the trikes had a good helmet cam so this is part of what he has put up on the youtube.


----------



## plantfit (4 Sep 2011)

Hi all,

Thinking of having another Rutland ride before cold weather sets in, maybe end of September beginning October if anyone interested, Saturdays or Sundays (work permitting) post some dates and see what happens. Also similar for another Draycote ride.

Roger


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (4 Sep 2011)

i am interested i will check work rota and post dates i am available


----------

